# Red Sea CO2 reactor 500



## Barleymann (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey I was wondering if anyone else has this issue and how they fix it. 

I have a Red Sea CO2 reactor 500, and the cyclone of water in it stops spinning, or at least it slows down. If I put my hand in and shake it a little it makes a rumbling noise and then starts going again. Any Ideas on how to avoid having to shake the thing every couple days?


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

i had to take mine apart every month and fine tune/clean it. As far a the noise i havent had that happen. Although i dont use mine anymore


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

A very good friend of mine has one and it has been nothing but trouble.


----------



## Barleymann (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks,
I guess I'll start thinking about getting a different reactor.


----------



## John7429 (Jan 26, 2008)

Have you tried taking it apart and cleaning it?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I just picked one up from a guy at TPT. It works great - so far. It did not come with any instructions so I was hoping someone who has one can tell me what and how it comes apart for cleaning. All I know is that the CO2 chamber pulls off easily from the motor/pump housing. It looks like the intake screen might come off of the motor/pump housing. I cant tell if the CO2 chamber comes apart or not.


----------



## Squint (Aug 13, 2009)

The piece containing the intake screen can be popped off vertically. I'm pretty sure I've dismantled the CO2 reactor chamber though I remember it took some effort.

The thing tends to rotate on the glass and eventually the suction cups won't hold it to the glass at all. I just made a hang-on-the-side bracket for mine and I'm so much happier.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks Squint


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey,

Im looking at one of these to possibly use with a paintball canister (since i have some from when i played), and i was wondering if this would be all i needed/ where to find one cheapest.

Thanks!


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

I used it and like it when it worked consistently. I did start to turn on the glass over time and too often would not start up. I had it on a timer and that simply will not work for me. 

If you want BBA use this since if a day or few goes by without it firing up that's a great recipe for the inconsistent CO2 levels that BBA loves!


----------



## Squint (Aug 13, 2009)

I think your problem is that when you turn it off at night, the CO2 still flows (if you're using DIY) and fills the reactor chamber. After that fills, it backs up into the turned off powerhead and fills it with gas as well. If there's too much gas in it, it won't start up and you have to "burp" it first.

I've been using mine for years and it works pretty well once I got rid of the suction cups.

I created this doodad to take care of the rotating/falling off problem:










Works great.

More pics:

http://www.fototime.com/inv/34C7B4664637C3C


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I am getting much better saturation - more efficient than a ceramic disc.
But what's with them burping CO2 bubbles every now and then?

nice job on the modification Squint


----------



## Squint (Aug 13, 2009)

Not sure if we're talking about the same thing but when I have too much CO2 and the reactor chamber is almost completely full of gas, it's going to come out the bottom, sometimes noisily. Also, if some gas gets into the powerhead part and around the impeller it'll get noisy or even stop the impeller from working.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Its more like a bubble breaks off of the cyclone and bursts out of the chamber with a bit of noise.


----------



## Squint (Aug 13, 2009)

If the chamber is pretty full then a bubble can get kicked out. Mine is doing that right now because my DIY CO2 batch is new and production is really high. There's no easy way to slow the activity of the yeast and trying to vent some of the CO2 before it gets to the reactor is probably more trouble than it's worth. I just accept that some CO2 is going to be wasted with DIY.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks.
I'll adust the flow/pressure/bubble count and see if that helps.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

When it is working as per design it is a very efficient reactor...............however, it is very tempermental and needs to have debris kept clear of the screen area or it malfunctions. Seems to be a weekly chore.


----------



## oeat07 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have one of this reactor working on my 46 gallons with a pressurized system... It works great for me. It is true that when you put it on a timer, sometimes it will not start, that is why I just keep it running 24/7 and just control the CO2 input... when I first bought it, it had some noise like the impeller was hitting something inside the motor, the way I fixed it was just using a small piece of sponge underneath the magnetic rotator so it sit just above the base, that made the motor run smoothly and quietly ... very happy with it.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I find I have to open it up clean it every week or I'll lose efficiency which is VERY good otherwise.


----------



## oeat07 (Jul 2, 2008)

I have one for sale if anyone is interested... $20 shipped


----------

